

A Simple Breakdown on How to Get Website Traffic - audiomicro
http://ryanborn.net/how-to-get-traffic-to-your-website/
A high level, simplified perspective on how to get visitors to your website.
======
tjpick
3 ways to sound credible: 1\. don't use "your" when you mean "you're"

I stopped reading after that.

